# "Eu vou no cinema mais daqui a pouco"



## Daithi locha

Pode alguém me ajudar com uma traducão desta frase?

Entendo as palavras individualmente mas não posso imaginar como juntam... (uma parte seria algo como "in a little while"? não tenho nenhuma ideia...)

Obrigado!


----------



## dexterciyo

_
I will go to the movies, but in a little while_

I guess there _mais_ should be *mas*.


----------



## almufadado

Daithi locha said:


> Pode alguém me ajudar com uma traducão desta frase?
> 
> Entendo as palavras individualmente mas não posso imaginar como juntam... (uma parte seria algo como "in a little while"? não tenho nenhuma ideia...)
> 
> Obrigado!



Although the verb is in the present, the complement indicates a future action. He or she is telling you (informing) that:

I will be going to the Cinema in a short while. -> I am going to the Cinema in a short while. 

As it say "*mais* daqui a pouco" this can indicate that will be more than "a little while", more in the way of "shortly", "in a short time", or even *"later on"*, just a question of context.


dexterciyo:  we use either "daqui a pouco" = "little while" or "mais daqui a pouco" = more than a little while.


----------



## Daithi locha

I understood the "vou no cinema" part alright, it was the rest that was confusing me, though I thought it was something like "a little while". so it's just an adverbial expression of time then?


----------



## okporip

almufadado said:


> dexterciyo: we use either "daqui a pouco" = "little while" or "mais daqui a pouco" = more than a little while.


 
Eu conheço apenas o simples "daqui a pouco". Gostaria de ver o que dizem outros brasileiros, mas esse "mais daqui a pouco" não me parece ser comum deste lado do Atlântico. De todo modo, acho que a hipótese de dexterciyo é válida, devendo ser também considerada:

"Eu vou no cinema, *mas* daqui a pouco" (digo que vou, mas aviso que não exatamente agora).


----------



## anaczz

Depende da origem do texto em questão. No  Brasil, realmente nunca ouvi essa expressão mas, em Portugal, é muito frequente:
Vou ao cinema mais daqui a pouco.
Ligo-te mais logo.


----------



## Carfer

okporip said:


> Eu conheço apenas o simples "daqui a pouco". Gostaria de ver o que dizem outros brasileiros, mas esse "mais daqui a pouco" não me parece ser comum deste lado do Atlântico. De todo modo, acho que a hipótese de dexterciyo é válida, devendo ser também considerada:
> 
> "Eu vou no cinema, *mas* daqui a pouco" (digo que vou, mas aviso que não exatamente agora).


 
Como diz a ana, é comum em Portugal. Há uma pequena diferença de gradação, porém, entre _'daqui a pouco' e 'mais daqui a pouco'._ Tal como nós usamos, _'daqui a pouco'_ é num momento bastante próximo, _'mais daqui a pouco'_ pode tardar um pouco mais, é menos imediato.
Embora _'mas_' lá caiba, de facto, não tenho dúvida nenhuma de que neste caso é _'mais_'. O estranho é que, se o texto é realmente português, se tenha dito _'vou *no* cinema'_, quando nós dizemos _'vou *ao* cinema'_.


----------



## okporip

Carfer said:


> Embora _'mas_' lá caiba, de facto, não tenho dúvida nenhuma de que neste caso é _'mais_'. O estranho é que, se o texto é realmente português, se tenha dito _'vou *no* cinema'_, quando nós dizemos _'vou *ao* cinema'_.


 
É justamente o uso de "no" em lugar de "ao" que me faz suspeitar da possibilidade de tratar-se de um enunciado oral e brasileiro, no qual caberia "mas daqui a pouco".


----------



## Audie

É bem fácil ouvir pelo Brasil quem diga "_Vou *no* cinema_".  

Para quem gosta (e não estou condenando!) de falar mais corretamente, isso soa desagradável.   Os professores costumavam dizer: "_Se alguém vai *no* cinema, vai montado nele_".

Ouve-se também: "_Vou *pro* cinema_"

Além desse "*no*", o que mais se vê na internet é brasileiro botando "*mais*" onde deveria escrever "*mas*".

 Concordo com *okporip* e *anaczz*: "_mais daqui a pouco_" não é expressão brasileira.  Pelo menos, nunca ouvi.

Assim, se não se diz "_*no* cinema_" em Portugal, é mais certo a expressão estar errada gramaticalmente. 

E, por fim, concordo também com *dextercyio*.  

Grata a *almufadado* e a *anaczz *pela informação sobre o "_mais daqui a pouco_".


----------



## Vanda

> mas esse "*mais daqui a pouco*" não me parece ser comum deste lado do Atlântico.



Comuníssimo no interior,  Okporip.., pelo menos em Minas. Algumas vezes acrescentade de é..... mas é agorinha, mas é daqui a pouco, mas só amanhã...Agora, a troca de mas pelo mais pelo brasileiro mediano também já é história velha.... vê-se até entre gente não tão mediana....


----------



## breezeofwater

Carfer said:


> Como diz a ana, é comum em Portugal. Há uma pequena diferença de gradação, porém, entre _'daqui a pouco' e 'mais daqui a pouco'._ Tal como nós usamos, _'daqui a pouco'_ é num momento bastante próximo, _'mais daqui a pouco'_ pode tardar um pouco mais, é menos imediato.
> Embora _'mas_' lá caiba, de facto, não tenho dúvida nenhuma de que neste caso é _'mais_'. O estranho é que, se o texto é realmente português, se tenha dito _'vou *no* cinema'_, quando nós dizemos _'vou *ao* cinema'_.


Concorco; é "mais" sim; "mais daqui a pouco (TEMPO), um pouco mais tarde que "daqui a pouco".

Vanda, uma amiga brasuca sempre me disse que apesar de se dizer frequentemente no Brasil "Vou *no* cinema, *na* praia, *no* shopping...", 
que o correcto, mesmo em PTB é "Vou *ao* cinema, *à* praia, *ao* shopping...". Tu confirmas?
bw


----------



## Dona Chicória

Olá:

Sim, já ouvi "mais daqui a pouco', "mais tarde um pouco/pouquinho" como "mais" e não "mas".Talvez seja um uso regional, do interior de São Paulo e Minas e seus migrantes. 

E, sim breezeofwater, embora a forma correta seja *ao*, usa-se, popularmente, no Brasil, *no.*

Porém, as reiteradas "chamadas" de televisão, anunciando seus programas, jogos e filmes têm tornado mais familiar o uso de " Assistir *ao" *("Assine o canal XYZ e assista ao Brasileirão ", por exemplo)


----------



## almufadado

Estranho para mim será ouvir :

Conversa *no* celular : "- Agora estou *no* carro, não posso, pois vou *no* cinema !"
-> vai no carro no cinema !  

É quase como alguém dizer : "Vou de pé no cinema !" (e que é possivel se for no onibus cheio sem lugar sentado !)

Em Portugal há uma expressão popular que é *"vou num pé e venho no outro !"* que também tem o seu que daquele _je ne sais quoi _! 


Mas estas construções são aceitáveis :
- Está bem ele ligo p'ra você *mais tarde ! (later on)*
- Olha,* daqui a pouco *vou estar no bar ao pé do cinema ! *(in a little while)*
- Então *mais daqui a pouco* eu lhe ligo ! *(call you then !, a short while)*
- Seja *mais tarde ou mais cedo,* pode ligar ! *(whether sooner or later)*

E pode-se sempre contruir a frase :
- Sim, *mas daqui a pouco* eu vou já vou estar a ver o filme ! *(but in a little while I will already be ...)*
- Tá, eu ligo-lhe *mas daqui a pouco*, nem já agora, nem mais tarde !


----------



## okporip

Vanda said:


> Comuníssimo no interior, Okporip.., pelo menos em Minas. Algumas vezes acrescentade de é..... mas é agorinha, mas é daqui a pouco, mas só amanhã...


 
Obrigado pela info., Vanda. Mas não entendi bem como é esse uso com acréscimo de "é".


----------



## Vanda

Ah, acabei de me lembrar de um outro uso deste mais sem mas....mais daqui a pouco também se refere a uma inversão na fala, como se disséssemos: vou ao cinema daqui a mais um pouco de tempo, ou seja, adicionando o período de tempo, daí o mais.


----------



## breezeofwater

Dona Chicória said:


> E, sim breezeofwater, embora a forma correta seja *ao*, usa-se, popularmente, no Brasil, *no.*


Grata pela confirmação MC. 
bw


----------



## Audie

Primeiro, devo-me corrigir: onde disse "não É expressão brasileira", quis realmente dizer que "não PARECE expressão brasileira", mesmo antes de ler os posts de Vanda e de D. Chicória.   

Não pretendi me apossar da língua brasileira .

E, então, agradeço também às duas por saber dessa possibilidade.


almufadado, não sei se citaste só como gozação "*Vou de pé no cinema*", mas, pelos lados de Pernambuco, entre a gente menos culta, ainda se pode ouvir um "*Vou de pés*" significando "*Vou a pé*".

E aqui também existe o "_Vou num pé e volto noutro_"


----------



## breezeofwater

Audierunt said:


> E aqui também existe o "_Vou num pé e volto noutro_"


Em Portugal também utilizamos a mesma.
bw


----------



## Carfer

breezeofwater said:


> Em Portugal também utilizamos a mesma.
> bw


 
Desde, pelo menos, o século XVI. Há referências à expressão em textos dessa época, como esta, indirecta, com a qual por casualidade me deparei há cinco minutos, mas que mostra que já se usava nesse tempo:

_'El-rei (Manuel I) folgava muito com pernas de coelho. Levando-se-lhe um coelho à mesa com uma perna a menos, disse el-rei:_
_-Que diligência de coelho, que vem num pé à mesa!_' 
_'Ditos Portugueses Dignos de Memória'_, Autor anónimo, século XVI, dito 12.


----------



## coolbrowne

De acordo!





Vanda said:


> Comuníssimo no interior, Okporip.., pelo menos em Minas...


E no Nordeste também (até na capital, oxente!)


----------



## okporip

Vanda said:


> mais daqui a pouco também se refere a uma inversão na fala, como se disséssemos: vou ao cinema daqui a mais um pouco de tempo, ou seja, adicionando o período de tempo, daí o mais.


 
Bom, do que entendi, esse é o único sentido da expressão; é dela que se fala desde o começo do tópico...


----------



## okporip

coolbrowne said:


> De acordo!E no Nordeste também (até na capital, oxente!)


 
Qual é a capital do... "Nordeste"?


----------



## Vanda

Ele se refere a Brasília.


----------



## coolbrowne

Tem razão, ficou pouco claro.  Não era bem essa a minha intenção:





okporip said:


> Qual é a capital do... "Nordeste"?


Pensava em nível estadual, vendo "capital" como oposto de "interior". Fiquei entre "nas capitais" e "na capitá" (já que ia dizer "oxente") e, como fico cabreiro de usar ortografia errada (dado o risco de confundir os colegas não lusófonos) _escolhi coluna-do-meio_. Se tivesse pensado um pouco mais diria:
E também se usa ("mais daqui a pouco") em vários estados nordestinos. E não só no interior, mas também na capital.​Saudações nordestinas


----------



## reka39

Hello!! I know you say 'vou ao cinema daqui a cinco minutos', but what about if I tell sb to call be in a limited period of time (from now to 5:00 pm) can I say: 'liga-me daqui às cinco horas'? Thanks!


----------



## anaczz

Liga-me antes das cinco (horas).
Liga-me até às cinco (horas).


----------



## reka39

'liga-me daqui às cinco horas'
I'm thinking if it sounds weird in italian to say 'da adesso fino alle cinque' and yes, it might sound a little weird. But in the net I found some examples where it is employed.


----------



## anaczz

Chegarei em/a casa daqui a 48 horas.

Liga-me daqui *a* cinco horas.

Agora são 10:00h, portanto irás ligar às 15:00h


----------

